# new toy in the garage



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

having to downsize to slow me down a bit on the road


and now i can go off road as well :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Very tasty indeed. 8) 

Is it going on the back of the van? :roll: 

Steve


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Is that the 1200 triumph explorer xc by any chance.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yes Explorer XC 1215cc

and no, won't go on the back as it weighs in at a mighty 260kg wet.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Yes I know I've got one and it's BL***y heavy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

claypigeon said:


> Yes I know I've got one and it's BL***y heavy


are you on the Explorer forum?


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

No I didn't know there is one.

Dave


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

No I didn't know there is one.

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

well you do now

http://www.tiger-explorer.com/index.php

and btw 3500 members and it is FREE!

see you there - I am TigerCub


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's no good, I simply couldn't take any more of an ill conceived, poorly developed piece of junk from Triumph. Lost a lot of money, but not as much as some poor souls, and so here is the latest offering from Kawasaki, for me it's a second ZZR1400 Performance Sport


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> having to downsize to slow me down a bit on the road


ZZR1400 Performance sport................Well that's not going to slow you down :smile2::smile2:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess you like fast bikes?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

well yes I do a bit, but I also want something to own that I can feel comfortable knowing that reliability is assured and I don't feel as though I'm doing field development for the factory - unlike current Triumph offerings.

But to offset the speed side of things I've also got a Suzuki Bandit 1250 for pootling about on. :wink2:


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

That could be a picture of my bike Sprinta. Put my last one in part ex and picked up this one on sat 1-8. Oh and my reg is DJ1 5 ZZR :grin2:. (my initials are DJI)
Ride safe Dave


----------

